# Looking for wallcovering installers in Charlotte area



## Patrick Lambert (Oct 19, 2007)

We are looking for wallcovering installers in the Charlotte area to train to install a self-adhesive, vinyl surfacing material and that are willing to travel across the country for projects. Feel free to email your contact information to me at [email protected].


----------

